# Gonna try some recording.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Some new gear. Godin Velocity, hand assembled in New Hampshire. Seymore Duncan Humbucker on the bridge, the other two are single coils.

Peavey Valveking 112. 50 watt and all tube.

Presonus Audiobox studio set up with Fostex monitors and an MXL mic.

Now, Ill try some recording.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Cool set up! I like your guitar!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, I'm happy with it. Hard to believe I traded a Mexican Strat for it.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Which recording software do you use?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Presonus Studio One.


----------

